# sigh...cannot get away from the ex...



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

Its been awhile since i posted about what happened, but lately its becoming unbearable again, my ex wife is really hitting low lately..

I stopped coming to this site, i met a lovely beautiful woman and have been enjoying her company, things were looking up, then my ex wife came to me, broke down and said she still loved me and wanted me back, for the second time since our break up 5 months ago. I got confused and almost lost my new relationship over it.

I started telling my ex wife that she needs to be alone for at LEAST a month to sort herself out, as i did the time before...and she agreed with me, things were good, my daughter finally saw mummy and daddy not fighting and in the same room just talking...then as per usual, she went back to her other man the next day, should of seen that coming hey? anyways..

since then Ive lost it again, confused and hurting, i started to tell her the truth about how shes acting and how she hurt me, well yea that was the wrong thing to do because now shes using my daughter as leverage....again i have to go back down this path, stressing and worrying whats happening with my daughter, at the same time, having my ex wife drag me down into that depression pit.

I know that im over her now, i know that it can never work, but it did still confuse me, and like i said, almost cost me my new relationship with a woman who is better in every way imaginable (maybe that's hope for anyone new to this whole divorce thing) especially because she understands what i am going through.

I just want to write this down and also tell people new to this, when it comes to children, debts, property, i know its hard but sort these things out, written down and signed on paper / court AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE, because if like me and you let the other person get away with EVERYTHING because you are hurt and want them back, they will continue to do it over and over again.

I honestly thought my ex wife was innocent and not capable of the s.h.i.t shes pulling now, not only did i have to deal with loosing her to another man so quickly, but also all this stuff with my daughter and property.

At least i now have my new life and even better love life, but i didn't realize how hard it would be to get away from the ex....seriously how she is capable of being like this is beyond me...

heh...just had a call from her step dad, apparently i have been the one in the wrong, and that she did not come to me and break down and want me back, that i have been saying nasty things, threatening her, and making her life difficult....i swear it took all my strength not to go off at him just then...how can even family see them as perfect even tho they cheated, lied, mistreated and all that stuff? sometimes i just wonder what i did to deserve all this bullc.r.a.p...

then again, i would not be with a better woman right now, just so annoyed that the last 7 years of my life has been spat on and i cant seem to get rid of her, even tho she wanted to get rid of me in the first-place.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

so today has been a rollercoaster, i dreamt of the ex wife, telling her that she either picks me or the other man, and in the dream she walked off, kissed the other man and left. I woke up crying......

My new love is all i have to talk to, i have no friends anymore since my split, and talking to family is stupid, i told her about this dream, wow was that stupid, but after a long conversation, alot of understanding from her, i realized something....The dream has told me, that i have accepted it. maybe that is why i cried...the last tears i will ever shed for her....i was being stupid, i am with a better woman, one that wont hurt me, one that cares and understands and loves me. I am not confused anymore, my head has been cleared and i know what i want.

I am going to only see my ex's parents and organize my daughter through them, i cannot give the ex satisfaction anymore, it is time for me to move on, to live with my new woman, to be the father i know i am, to stop letting my ex get in my head because she will not win in life, where as i already have!

I know in my head and heart that i will be the best father i can possibly be, the best lover to my beautiful girlfriend and all around better person. 

So on this note, i wish everyone here happiness, the times ahead are hard, dark and confusing, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel....take it day by day...i thank all the wonderful people who gave me advice and was there when i was broken, you all helped me pick up the pieces and realize what to do. The best thing for me to do right now, is stop posting, stop looking at the past, look to the future, because wow does it look bright!


----------

